# abrigarse



## Cassidy's Mom

Buen día-
¿Cómo se dice "abrigarse" en italiano?  Quiero decir a mi hija que se abrigue bien antes de salir afuera.
Gracias, que hace frio!


----------



## irene.acler

Hola!
Abrigarse = mettersi il cappotto.


----------



## Cristina.

Che ne dite di coprirsi con il cappotto , tapparsi con il cappotto?
Irene, non si usa di solito mettersi addosso il cappotto?


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Gracias, que me toca mucho decir "abrigarse".


----------



## traduttrice

Cassidy's Mom said:


> Gracias, que me *toca *mucho decir "abrigarse".


Hola, espero no te moleste la corrección. ¿Es posible que hayas querido decir "me *cuesta* mucho decir..."?
Feliz Año.


----------



## Cristina.

Hola, traduttrice, yo creo que quiso decir que está obligada a decir mucho/muchas veces "abrigarse" porque hace frío.
Tocar : 13 Ser de la obligación de uno, corresponderle hacer algo:
te toca fregar los platos.


----------



## traduttrice

Tenés razón.


----------



## gatogab

*abrigarse* = coprirsi
Abrígate, que hace frío = copriti che fà freddo.
Abrigarse no se refiere sólo al abrigo (cappotto).

gatogab


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Quería decir que me encuentro en muchas situaciones cuando necesito usar la palabra "abrigarse", y ahora sé como se dice en italiano.


----------



## housecameron

In questo caso mi sembra voglia dire: _copriti bene (prima di uscire)!_

Abrigarse bien non funziona col cappotto 

Comunque si dice_ "mettiti il cappotto". Addosso_ è corretto, ma non indispensabile (è sottinteso).

Auguri!


----------



## Cristina.

Sono d'accordo.
E' perciò che l'ho detto. Mettersi (addosso) il cappotto credo si renda con "ponerse (encima) el abrigo" nel senso di infilarsi il cappotto.
Coprirsi è abrigarse (a.e., coprirsi con la sciarpa, con la coperta e così via)



housecameron said:


> In questo caso mi sembra voglia dire: _copriti bene (prima di uscire)!_
> 
> Abrigarse bien non funziona col cappotto


Sono d'accordo.

Edit: Ahhhh, avevo messo coprirsi col cappotto, non me n'ero resa conto.
Ora che ci penso in spangolo sarebbe una ridondanza : abrigarse con el abrigo.


----------



## 0scar

*vestiti bene!

*


----------



## HUMBERT0

housecameron said:


> In questo caso mi sembra voglia dire: _copriti bene (prima di uscire)!_


 _"*copriti bene*", _qué curioso, me suena a como cuando decimos ¡*cúbrete/tápate bien*! en lugar de abrígate bien. Pero no conozco italiano.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

Me parece che "coprirsi bene" es la traducción che más corresponde a "abrigarse", porque sirve no solamente cuando se pone el abrigo, pero también cuando se ponen otras prendas de ropa tales como la bufanda, el gorro, etc.  Otro ejemplo es cuando se abriga con las frazadas de la cama de noche.
Gracias a todos por los informes útiles.


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> *vestiti bene!
> 
> *


 
Ci si può *vestire bene* anche in piena state, con un gonnellino ed una camicciola sbracciatta, se ragazza, oppure in bermudas e canottiera, se ragazzo. Tanto per rendere l'idea.
gatogab
Auguri2008


----------



## irene.acler

gatogab said:


> Ci si può *vestire bene* anche in piena estate, con un gonnellino ed una camiciola sbracciata, se ragazza, oppure in bermudas e canottiera, se ragazzo. Tanto per rendere l'idea.
> gatogab
> Auguri2008


 
Espero que no te importen las correcciones 

No entiendo una cosa. Dices que "vestirsi bene" se puede usar también en verano. ¿Te refieres al hecho de "cubrirse bien" o de vestirse bien, con cierta elegancia?


----------



## gatogab

irene.acler said:


> Espero que no te importen las correcciones
> 
> No entiendo una cosa. Dices que "vestirsi bene" se puede usar también en verano. ¿Te refieres al hecho de "cubrirse bien" o de vestirse bien, con cierta elegancia?


Abrigarse è coprirsi perche fà freddo. Si può coprire con il cappellino di lana e la sciarpa di lana; con i guanti di pelle e giubotto imbottito.
Vestirsi bene è vestirse con buon gusto. Inverno ed estate.
Gracias por las correcciones.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

gatogab said:


> Abrigarse è coprirsi perche fa freddo. Ci si può coprire con il cappellino di lana e la sciarpa di lana; con i guanti di pelle e giubbotto imbottito.
> Vestirsi bene è vestirsi con buon gusto. Inverno ed estate.
> Gracias por las correcciones.
> gatogab


 
En realidad "vestirsi bene" puede sí significar vestirse con buen gusto (entonces siempre, invierno y verano), pero también cubrirse bien (en invierno).


----------



## gatogab

Io posso andare in giro inverno o estate, ben vestito. Ma appena sento freddo mi copro di più,(me abrigo), inverno o estate che sìa.
Spero avere meno lettere color rosa, anche se il colore è bello, in un' eventuale risposta tua.
gatogab


----------



## irene.acler

gatogab said:


> Io posso andare in giro inverno o estate, ben vestito. Ma appena sento freddo mi copro di più,(me abrigo), inverno o estate che sia.
> Spero di avere meno lettere di color rosa, anche se il colore è bello, in un' eventuale risposta tua.
> gatogab


 
Esta vez hay poco color rosa

Lo que quería subrayar yo es que "vestiti bene" puede valer como traducción de "abrigarse".


----------



## Sabrine07

¡Abrígate!= Copriti bene!


----------

